# Training Help.....again



## jtoby_3 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys Im back again asking for a little more help. Training my first dog has been a lot of fun but it seems everyday i run into another problem so im asking the experts! My little Springer and I have been working on some retrieving and run into a problem that is she kinda quit doing it outside. Inside the house she will run down and grab anything and happily bring it back even in the snow she would hunt it out and retrieve it most of the time, but the snow has just now started to melt away here in north dakota and now the ground and grass are plentiful to run through and she has lost all desire. Is this is just because she is still young and just so excited by the new smells or do i have a growing problem? I have tried three or four different things for her to retreive do i need to keep trying to find something she likes? Thanks again for our time in reading this and helping a first timer! Have a good one.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Depending on how old your pup is I would look into force fetching the dog. I thought it was not important for me as I have a pointing dog for a long time but after a few weeks of Force Fetch training (thanks to some help from a good trainer on this site) I have watched my dog go from a sometimes retriever to almost perfect with the bumper. We are getting ready to switch to dead birds in a week or two.

Make sure your dog is mature enough to handle being force fetched if you decide to do so. You also might consider having someone else do it or at least help you understand how to do it.

Good luck.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like your pup is pretty young if this is the first time they have been out in the grass. I think the best thing you can do with any pup is to take them out and just let them run around and take it all in. Make everything fun. Let them think that you are the best thing in the world. The retrieving will come in time but for now keep it fun. Force Fetch is a good thing for a dog but let them have their puppyhood first. I remeber having the same feelings that you are but I laugh about it now because my Lab will retrieve all day long and still beg for more.


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> Sounds like your pup is pretty young if this is the first time they have been out in the grass. I think the best thing you can do with any pup is to take them out and just let them run around and take it all in. Make everything fun. Let them think that you are the best thing in the world. The retrieving will come in time but for now keep it fun. Force Fetch is a good thing for a dog but let them have their puppyhood first. I remeber having the same feelings that you are but I laugh about it now because my Lab will retrieve all day long and still beg for more.


I agree. When your in the field let your dog hunt and be a springer. Work on the retrieving in your backyard in a more controlled environment. And FF your dog when it's ready. Good luck!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Give it a break!!! Everything is new to the dog. Let the dog learn what the sticks and the grass and whatever is... Then later pick up with some training.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

two words
WILD BIRDS
they fix everything!!!!!!
Just kidding let the puppy be a puppy, there will be plenty of time for work later in life.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> two words
> _*WILD BIRDS*_they fix everything!!!!!!
> Just kidding let the puppy be a puppy, there will be plenty of time for work later in life.


Sure that can cure the common cold, aids, and do your tax's but it aint going to make the dog fetch the **** stick! 8)


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't know how old your pup is, but if it is retrieving in the house, start playing fetch in the house then slowly work it to outside. Don't just get up and go out. Also make it fun. Get the pup fired up about bringing that bumper back to you. But make it fun. If she loses interst in the game, put the bumper up. But ultimately you want to end the game and leave the pup wanting more. But MAKE IT FUN FOR THE PUP!


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

TAK said:


> Sure that can cure the common cold, aids, and do your tax's but it aint going to make the dog fetch the **** stick! 8)


But thats not what Tex o Bob says......... :lol:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > Sure that can cure the common cold, aids, and do your tax's but it aint going to make the dog fetch the **** stick! 8)
> ...


He's Gay!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

what you have described is a very common situation. I get clients all the time that bring dogs that show very little or no desire in a new area like my place. they are more interested in new smells and things to check out. It is most common with young dogs but it does happen to older dogs too. I have had a few dogs that have come in over the years that after a few days I would have sent home because they showed very very little retrieving desire but the owner insisted the dog will fetch. Sure enough, when the dog settles in and gets aquainted with the new surroundings and smells and the routine of training, the desire comes out. I remember a couple of dogs that ended up so incredible in the retrieving dept. but came in and my first thought was they might be lacking some drive.

The point of this is give the dog time. keep working with it outside. if the dog doesnt want to fetch, dont try and "entice" it because 25 bad fetches where you have to coax the dog is worse than no fetches at all. the dog has to want to do it and it has to come from him. Not knowing how old the dog is you are referring to I would be hesitant to prescribe force fetching right off the bat. i would suggest bringing in some live pigeons and/or another dog that does fetch well to get your dog a little jealous.

Just remember, the dog has to figure this out on his own, you cant do it for him but you can influence him one way or the other with how you handle this critical period.


----------



## griddle (Apr 22, 2009)

You have received several good responses, and I will pass along a bit of information as well. I am very familiar with Springers, and as a note they like to hunt more than retrieve, the retrieving desire needs to be nurtured and developed. However, the age of your dog is very critical. You have been instructed correctly, let the puppy be a puppy, but don’t have repeated bad retrieves out of your control. I would make sure I train and develop the retrieving desire and ability where I have complete control, i.e. narrow walk way etc., without distractions. This way the puppy will continue to develop “correct” abilities. At the same time keep the introduction to the “field” going, just let him get used to they opportunity to learn about the outside world. Once the puppy is doing the yard work “perfect”, then move to the next step, but not until it is perfect in the yard.

There is an excellent training video by Ken Roebuck for Spaniels which you may want to pick up. This is a great resource for beginning trainers.


----------

